# check engine light, but drives fine?



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Ok so I tried the on off thing. 
got code P 0128 and then done... ok so one thing.
According to this site http://forums.neons.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=335484
It's thermostat rationality.
currently in the process of searching out what that means...

edit: 

ok, so apparently this mean the thermostat could be stuck open (car wont heat up) or stuck closed (car wont cool down)

Looks like a new thermostat is in my future.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Ok so I tried the on off thing.
> got code P 0128 and then done... ok so one thing.
> According to this site http://forums.neons.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=335484
> It's thermostat rationality.
> ...


Does it have a temp gauge or just an idiot light? If it just has an idiot light and it isn't coming on, I'd bet that it's stuck open.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

txgencon said:


> Does it have a temp gauge or just an idiot light? If it just has an idiot light and it isn't coming on, I'd bet that it's stuck open.


gauge.

I've noticed it's been sitting a bit cooler lately. I was attributing that to all the rain and unseasonably cooler temperatures we are experiencing.


----------

